# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Φούρνος kuppersbusch

## ΗΛΙΑΣ1975

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό μου καιγετε η θερμική ασφάλεια του φούρνου την άλλαξα πολλές φορές και με διαφορετικούς βαθμούς και σχεδόν κάθε μηνα την καίει ξανά

----------


## mikemtb73

Για να βρει κάποιος service manual χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να δώσεις τύπο συσκευής.....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

